# Reminiscing...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Being a geriatric of this forum I was going back through some old posts and thought it would be a nice to idea to post your first ever pictures on here.....heres mine.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin....How cute are you!!!!!!!!!!!
That first picture is the one that made me fall in love with Betty! I just love it sooo much!
I will pull mine out...I know mine is one of Wilfboy's fav''s!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah baby Betty, could get all emotional x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, I need another puppy!!! look at my little Lady!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwwww so cute. We love Betty! She had a tough start too, bless her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin....How cute are you!!!!!!!!!!!
> That first picture is the one that made me fall in love with Betty! I just love it sooo much!
> I will pull mine out...I know mine is one of Wilfboy's fav''s!!


Yes, the first one is one of my fav's ...it shows of her cheekiness....
This was on her first day home...who would have known then all the subsequent traumas we were to go through with her...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you were on here before me Mo so I don't think I have ever seen those photos.....Lovely Lady


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think these were the first ones I posted here.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww lovely thread Colin and of course the stunningly beautiful Betty. I saw her first on JoJo's website in your post about her spay and thought she was exactly what I wanted .
Has it to be our first photos posted on this site or first photos of puppy at home?? 
xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah Mo you definately need another beauty like Miss Lady!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Great thread idea Colin, your Betty is just too cute. Below is my first post when joined showing Betty's progress (don't judge my floors or skirting boards as they aren't up to Colin's standard!).

At 7 weeks old:









The day I got her:









At 14 weeks - compared toa cereal box for size!









Playing with her favourite ever toy, a tennis ball!









With me last week before I went to work:









A close up of her face when she was in the car with me last week:









In her harness and bed in the car:









Next to my sofa so you can see her size:









And finally, wanting to get out the back door at my parents house:


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG, Betty and Stela could be sisters, we even have the same Pita-pata


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love this thread - could people maybe post a first pic and a recent pic of their poo. And say what age at each photo.... and with details of what cross their poo is - it would be lovely to have the comparison...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Marzi!
I will start a new thread for you for that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin, what have you done to me, I am now going back through all of my old threads, I miss having puppy.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max at 4 weeks









Max at 6 ish weeks









Max last week









Max and me


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> OMG, Betty and Stela could be sisters, we even have the same Pita-pata


Oh wow you are right, they are very similar, even down to the white bit on their back right foot!! Both equally as gorgeous of course!! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah how lovely a bit of reminiscing, not that I can remember what my first photo was 
So I will guess and answer Marzi's request at the same time.

Millie the day she came home, virtually 10 weeks old









I chose these next two, only because you can see the difference in her size
Millie at approx 12 weeks old, worn out after a days training on the beach 









Millie virtually 1 year later









Finally a very attentive puppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a lovely idea. I had to search my old posts as couldn't remember which photos were the first one's I posted. Found them and here they are:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! I could just eat little OBI!!!!!! SO DARN CUTE


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww lovely pics of your puppies, it's great to see them when they were so tiny, and see them now.


----------

